# Waterlox-Spraying



## Bonka (Mar 24, 2011)

I've read in several places that finishers spray Waterlox. I will be finishing a blanket chest in the near future and this could well speed things up
The chest is my experimetal project and is made from poplar so that I can get major mistakes over with. I have a finishing schedule figured out. Now I have to cut a bunch of dovetails, etc., and then apply the pre-dye conditioner, dye, apply the the Waterlox Sealer and Finish followed by Waterlox High Gloss which I will rub out to satin after a 30 day cure.
I could use some info on spray the Waterlox.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't use much tung oil but I think you would get it all over everything to spray it unless done in a spray booth close to an exhause fan. Otherwise I wouldn't see any problem spraying it.


----------



## TylerJones (Dec 4, 2011)

As a note, the waterlox evens out to close to a satin finish over the first six months with no rubout needed.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

Spraying any type of oil based varnish--including Waterlox--can be problematical. The overspray is in the form of liquid droplets which will float in the air and anything it lands on will end up with a crust of finish. To spray oil based finishes you need a good spray booth or you need to spray outdoors.

Perhaps a bigger issue is that oil based finishes off-gas almost forever. This off-gassing odor will permeate any cloth or clothing items with the odor of the finish. Oil based finishes should not be used on the interior of any enclosure that will contain cloth, clothing or unsealed food stuff. Use only shellac, lacquer or a waterborne finish.


----------

